
Going completely prototypal in JavaScript - fogus
http://css.dzone.com/articles/going-completely-prototypal
======
btilly
How unusual. A JS framework that is what it says on the box.

As opposed to Prototype (not prototype based) or Closure (not particularly
functional).

~~~
zbanks
Eh. Prototype seemed revolutionary when it was first being developed: adding
prototype functions to objects & HTML nodes? Crazy!

Now it's silly. Closure still seems random.

